# won't MF 135



## DaveS

for the first in twenty years, I can't get it started. ran out of diesel (yea I know) Primed and used a little starting fluid. No go, have bleed the lines and check the injector lines to the injectors. have change the filter. ???????


----------



## shona13

G,Day DaveSS.
Change both filters and dont forget to change the "O"rings the one with the blue stripe goes to the top ,make sure the old seal has been removed first,look up inside the housing where the filter fits and just around the centre bolt there is a smaller O ring replace it there should be one in the box .
After replacing the filters make sure both centre bolts are tight the undo the bleed bolt on top of the filter nearest the engine and get your neighbour to operate the hand priming pump ,it is located on the right hand side of the engine ,the one with the thumb lever ,before you start to operate the pump pull the engine stop out and with the primer pump lever lightly pushed down crank the engine you will feel the engine camshaft pushing the lever ,you want to stop the engine at the point where you get the longest stoke on them thumb lever in other words every time you operate the priming lever it will pump a good volume of fuel,lets carry on undo the bleed nut on top of the secondary filter 5/8 a/f ring spanner,the one nearest the engine one turn is enough and pump the hand primer till ALL air is out this can take quite a bit of time but the more air you get out the easier it will be on the starter motor when you are happy this is done tighten the bleed nut BEFORE the fuel stops coming out.
Next there are two bleed screws on the injector pump ,using a 5/16 " a/f Ring spanner undo the lower one first and again operate the primer pump till ALL air is eliminated, next do the vent screw above ,near the top of the injector pump same thing again pump till all air is out ,take your timemake sure all the air is out and tighten the screw.
next loosen one injector pipe at the pump will do ,pick the easiest one to get to undo about one turn set the throttle roughly at fast idle say 1200 rpm and making sure the stop is in crank the engine ,I do not recommend using aerostart on any engine especially a diesel ,in the hands of the less experienced it can cause a lot of damage,anyway crank the engine you will hear when she is happy and when started the engine will run rough due to the fact that the injector pipe is loose I dont know how experienced you are with the tractor so i will suggest you stop theengine and tighten the injector line ,restart and check for leaks and away you go.
If at any stage of the primin exercise you find the fuel flow is not strong start to suspect a blockage the first place is the fuel tank making sure THERE IS FUEL IN THE TANK turn the fuel tap of and carefully disconnect the fuel line from the tap then turn the fuel back on you should get a good flow it should fill a beer glass in say 10/15 seconds if not again carefully unscrew the complete fuel tap there is a small nylon filter in there give it a good clean and dismantle the tap and give it a good blow out with air refit using thread tape and Carefully refit the tap ,it is very easy to cross thread so take your time and dont use a spanner till you are sure it is on the correct thread follow the system right through blowing each line with air there is no need to blow out the injector pipes although trhere is a small thimble filter on the fuel suppy line to the pump dont take it out there is a valve in there ,plenty of fuel to that point means you are away for another twenty although I would maybe change the filters a few times in between , Only joking.
If that does not get you out of trouble ,well !!!.

Happy Days .
Hutch.


----------



## DaveS

*thanks*

i have done all that, but haven't clean the screen in the petcock.. have even pressurized the tank. was told today to wrap a heavy paper lint free towel around inter air filter, soak with gas and use like ether, nope! another shot is to remove air intake manifold and squirt motor oil in.

thanks

daves


----------



## shona13

G,Day Daves.
Question .
When you crank the engine with one of the injector pipes loose does diesel drip from the loose connection???.
Hutch.


----------



## DaveS

Yes, a measured drip. I pressure washed the engine this weekend and with the engine wet I turned it over and notice air bubbles coming from the valve cover. ???


----------



## shona13

G,Day DaveS.

Do you know that the diesel you used is good ?????.
Do you know that there is no WATER in the fuel tank?????

If yes .yes .
Try taking the three injector lines of at the pump move them just enough to get a good look at the nipples where the fuel comes out of the pump,set the hand throttle say half way and with the engine stop IN crank the engine and watch all three nipples ,there should be as you said a measured squirt /drip of fuel keep cranking for say thirty seconds and make sure you dont loose fuel this will prove that there is fuel leaving the injector pump.
The bubbles from the tappet cover ??? could be the crankcase vent pipe to atmosphere is restricted or blocked I have in the past had them where the small rubber hose has become like jelly inside and restricted the air flow,this is not to hard to check.
Thats all I can offer at this stage .
Regards .
Hutch.


----------

